# Swedish: Mannarna



## Södertjej

Jag undrar hur pass vanligt/korrekt det är med mannar/mannarna istället för män/männen. Tack!


----------



## cocuyo

Mannarna används företrädesvis om vissa grupper som jobbar tillsammans kring en gemensam sak. Exempelvis militärer och sjömän. Överfört skulle det kunna beteckna också andra grupper med liknande samarbets- eller organisationsformer.


----------



## jonquiliser

Ja alltså _mannarna_ och _männen_ är ju inte sinsemellan utbytbara. _Mannarna_ säger man väl vanligtvis om olika grupper arbetare (hamnarbetare säg: mannarna lastade av och på.)

Ed: ah Cocuyo hann redan svara .


----------



## Södertjej

Tack ska ni ha, jag undrade om det kanske var slang, men nu ser jag att det inte är det.


----------



## cocuyo

Och "mannarna" kan så klart inkludera bägge könen.


----------



## Södertjej

Tack Cocuyo, bra och veta. Vad sägs om det bara är kvinnor, typ en grupp av kvinliga poliser och inga män? Skulle mannar funka då?


----------



## cocuyo

Det tror jag faktiskt att det skulle göra, även om det kanske inte händer så ofta.


----------



## dinji

Sen finns det ju också en skenplural "_man_", som i "_hären uppgick till 5000 man_", men det här torde vara en oväntad singularis form, bl.a. för att det finns ingen best. form pluralis _**mannen_


----------



## Södertjej

Tack ska ni alla ha för era inlägg.


----------

